# Baby teeth?



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Has anybody ever had a problem with there v's not losing there baby k9 teeth. I have a 6 month old and he has lost all of his baby teeth except for his two k-9's his adult k9s are in and full grown, but the baby ones are not loose yet.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes, same issue, but the teeth are in the bottom in front, one on each side. The adult teeth are coming in next to the baby teeth. At last vet visit, the adult teeth were just beginning to erupt and the vet said we may need to pull the baby teeth if they don't push out. My pup is not quite 6 months.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never had to have them pulled. I just gave them plenty to chew on, and they eventually came out on their own. You just have to make sure you keep the teeth clean. Food gets caught easier between those teeth.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

We had one like that but it eventually came out. In humans, teeth will naturally move in the jaw to their 'natural' position (that's why you need to use a retainer once you have finished with braces). I would suspect dogs would be no different so the adult teeth should move into position if they have been slightly displaced by the baby teeth.

I agree with TexasRed - give them something to chew on. Most V owners seem to favour a hand or arm but feet can be used as well


----------

